# The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & run?



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & run?*

I am an great observer of people, LOVE it....what they enjoy, what repulses, what excites, what bores them......the differences fasinate me. 

2 days ago....I watched the interaction of my 14 yr old at a buddy's house (his Mom my friend)...they are the same age, he says he can't wait to go see "*THE VOW*" with his GF tomorrow... his buddy says "what's that?"... I couldn't resist & jump in & say...."A sappy muuushhhyyyy Romance".... His buddy looks at him and goes ''ewwww, what would you want to watch that for?!"







, then goes on to say , "give me a Ninja movie, war, bombs" (something to that effect)..... I point to his buddy & say ..."see now he is the typical young male"... (not making fun of my son in any way , I love the way he is - he is just like his dad!)....but do I think this is the norm....probably not. 

Then his buddy starts poking fun & says ...."He is a lover, not a fighter", I busted up :rofl: at that - because my husband uses that line on me all the time when I start a little conflict with him. My son just says ...."I don't care what all of you think". He wasn't upset, he is who he is and he likes who he is. 

The boy is almost 15, he is writing love letters, shared his Love poem to his GF for Valentines to me, he is so proud of it too, he wants to celebrate everything, they have already discussed their Love Languages ....both are Time / Touch / Words of Affirmation at the top. I am convinced these make up the "Hopeless Romantics" of our world. The GF is just like him ....writing these drippy sappy long love letters, he let me read his front & back Christmas letter...... I was standing there...eyes getting wider as I read ....saying ...."oh my ...oh my...oh my oh my" ...the mush is so thick you could cut it with a knife, the girl has it bad, she signs every letter the future Mrs ____, lists why she loves him. Lord, I might have to watch these 2!

My son is a through & through "Hopeless Romantic"... he's got every sign under the sun. (Poor thing he has a double dose from me & his dad!).....His dad never did the poetry thing, not much into writing, but he has always lived for the moments we share together, always sentimental , loves those chick flicks with me too -and no, he is not faking it. 

I know this is yet another sign of the Beta male !! 

Urban Dictionary: hopeless romantic

5 Sure Signs You you are the Hopeless Romantic type

Hopeless Romantic Test We took this test... I am an 87 & my husband was an 80 (scale 1-100)... Neither of us do poems or gifts or we'd probably have scored higher even... but the expression, the togetherness... terribly US. I am not a dreamer though, I do keep my feet on the ground.

How many Hopeless Romantics out there - I assume many more women over men.......most of us are hooked on Romance after all, or is that changing in society also? ...... 

I also feel if you are one at heart & are not married to one, it causes you great pain. I know I would feel that way.

So here I am asking, curious how much of a disease this is ! ??


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

I got a 70 on the test.

I like a good love story but there are so many truly crappy ones out there I`m not usually one to pick them to watch.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

Yikes. I scored a 42.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> Yikes. I scored a 42.


It figures.....:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*



joe kidd said:


> Yikes. I scored a 42.


Jesus Joe what are you some kind of barbarian?

I was thinking I was going to get a 0 when I was taking it because to my mind I answered almost every one non-romantically.

So now if my wife gets on my case for being unromantic I can say ..

"Hey, you could have been married to Joe, you don`t have it so bad!"

:rofl:


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Jesus Joe what are you some kind of barbarian?
> 
> I was thinking I was going to get a 0 when I was taking it because to my mind I answered almost every one non-romantically.
> 
> ...


In his defense, he has his moments...rare that they are.... :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*



tacoma said:


> Jesus Joe what are you some kind of barbarian?
> 
> I was thinking I was going to get a 0 when I was taking it because to my mind I answered almost every one non-romantically.
> 
> ...


Well that just means that when I am romantic it means more. :rofl:


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*



pidge70 said:


> In his defense, he has his moments...rare that they are.... :rofl:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Quiet woman.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> Quiet woman.



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*



stritle said:


> i'm really searching for distractions today so i took the test
> 77
> quite a bit higher than i expected actually


Ha ha I think I am surpirsed too - at your result, I wish it broke it down a little more in the scores at the end. 

I just found another test googling - it is very short, almost too short : My result was "Romantic as Hell" -the highest of course. 

It's ranges was: 

1. Heartless
2. Eh
3. Fairly romantic 
4. Very Romantic
5. Romantic as Hell 



> You are extremely romantic. If your partner is as romantic as you you guys must be together all the time, always cuddling or being lovey. However if you're with someone unlike yourself, you might be overly affectionate. Otherwise.. you might be smothering. But, no matter what- don't lose your romantic nature. Being affectionate and showing it is a turn on to lots of people.


******* | Take The Hopeless Romantic Test


Joe Kidd, a score of 42 !







Yikes, I hope your wife is not the Romantic type... If I was married to you, you would find me a smothering octupus, needy and a pain in the ass. Ha ha


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

I was a 90. As myself and my wife figured it'd be 90 or higher...


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

Thanks tacoma.....she's calling me Conan now. LOL


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

71

I wish I was well below 50 though, and my wife would definitely wish I was a 100 (In her mind anything below is a reason to be concerned)


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> Thanks tacoma.....she's calling me Conan now. LOL


Lol..if you manage to work that new pet name into some role play you can really thank me later.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

Hmmmm, I got a 75. Higher than I thought. I don't even watch "chick" flicks. Give me a movie based off of a comic, graphic novel, anything with stuff being blown up or people getting the crap beat outta them......lol


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*



> Lol..if you manage to work that new pet name into some role play you can really thank me later.


He's calling me Sonja now......:rofl:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

I scored 81.

As for movies, my taste has changed somewhat. I know my H used to go with me/take me to those romantic movies because he knew it was something I'd enjoy. We both like some of those movies together still, but these days I lean towards the less 'cheesy' movies. I don't have much tolerance for cheese anymore - not that there's anything wrong with that though! 

The last few movies we watched together were action films. He was definitely in his element watching those instead!


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

I scored an 83. 

I only enjoy a romantic movie if the plot line and acting is good. For me good music is an essential factor in a love flick. Unlike my wife I enjoy slow plot lines in European movies while she likes more action and a faster plot line. 

Glancing at the shelf of movies above me some of the romantic ones are 'Once', 'Top Hat', 'Lover come back', 'King Creole' and 'The French Lieutenant's Woman.'


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

Huh, 68, I thought for sure that it would have been lower. I can't stand "romantic" movies at all, but I like doing nice things for my wife.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

So I got a 79. I was just about to type that I thought it would be lower but remembered my username.  I guess I am more of a hopeless romantic then I thought I was. I was probably basing that off of my lack of patience for most romantic films. I like The Notebook and Ever After but not many others. 

Fun test now I wonder where my husband will place...


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

My husband scored a 91 go figure.


----------



## dbc (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

i got a 93 , i am going to have my wife take it one night this week. valentine day is easy our 29th anniversary was two days before . i go all out.


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

I got an 85... seems about right to me.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

75, but I would run like f*ck from any sort of rom com film. I absolutely loathe them - especially anything with Hugh Grant in it! I cannot do with poncy upper class twits with those bloody floppy haircuts. Grrrr


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

Eighty for me, “Romance Typified”. I’m not at all surprised. In our teens I invented a special word for “I love you” that we could say at any time in company and nobody else knew. It was back in the 60s, no mobiles, txt, email etc. or even a phone in the home. I used to go a public call box and send a telegram to my wife at her work place with just that word in it.

It was our secret and even decades later my wife used to txt me just that word. I couldn’t imagine a life without Romance in it, for me it would be a very empty life.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*



SimplyAmorous said:


> I am an great observer of people, LOVE it....what they enjoy, what repulses, what excites, what bores them......the differences fasinate me.
> 
> 2 days ago....I watched the interaction of my 14 yr old at a buddy's house (his Mom my friend)...they are the same age, he says he can't wait to go see "*THE VOW*" with his GF tomorrow... his buddy says "what's that?"... I couldn't resist & jump in & say...."A sappy muuushhhyyyy Romance".... His buddy looks at him and goes ''ewwww, what would you want to watch that for?!"
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, I was like this once. But don't worry, as with everything in history, repetition is inevitable. She may end up doing something to destroy him, blame it on being young and dumb, and he will be left to pick up his heart. I hope this is not the case, but we must agree, it happens more often than not. Especially with him being as in touch with his emotions as he is. Yeah, SA, just be prepared. Good thing is he seems to have a good support system to help him recover.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

I got a 71?! Blasphemy. I think it was the question on the romantic things i've done for a partner that put me over the top. But I did it for them, not really because i'm a die hard romantic. I'm a gemini, with love with our heads a lot more than our hearts. lol


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*



mikeydread1982 said:


> Ahhhh, I was like this once. But don't worry, as with everything in history, repetition is inevitable. She may end up doing something to destroy him, blame it on being young and dumb, and he will be left to pick up his heart. I hope this is not the case, but we must agree, it happens more often than not. Especially with him being as in touch with his emotions as he is. Yeah, SA, just be prepared. Good thing is he seems to have a good support system to help him recover.


He is very in touch with his emotions, I guess he didn't cry watching "the Vow" with her, but he did tear up. I even talk to him now about how UNLIKELY this will last, how he is going to feel -like you described, his world crashing around him, his heart on the floor... he tries to belittle me in saying such things...like "Mom, you just don't know".... but Yes, communication wise, our family will be an amazing support system if/when the fall comes.

I met his dad at 15, we lasted ...But I did break up with him for a short time, his heart was on the ground, I tell my son how normal that is.... I even think they both should date a few others, it doesn't mean the end of the world, IF the love is real, it will not destroy them, only strengthen.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*



SimplyAmorous said:


> He is very in touch with his emotions, I guess he didn't cry watching "the Vow" with her, but he did tear up. I even talk to him now about how UNLIKELY this will last, how he is going to feel -like you described, his world crashing around him, his heart on the floor... he tries to belittle me in saying such things...like "Mom, you just don't know".... but Yes, communication wise, our family will be an amazing support system if/when the fall comes.
> 
> I met his dad at 15, we lasted ...But I did break up with him for a short time, his heart was on the ground, I tell my son how normal that is.... I even think they both should date a few others, it doesn't mean the end of the world, IF the love is real, *it will not destroy them, only strengthen*.


:iagree:This is true, but we know the devastation comes first, and man does it come hard......that sounded differently in my head.

The only thing I did wish was that I had the opportunity to experience heartbreak earlier in dating, getting your heart broken for the first time at 22/23, I think it has longer lasting effects. How you deal with people and deal with trust changes completely.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*



mikeydread1982 said:


> The only thing I did wish was that I had the opportunity to experience heartbreak earlier in dating, getting your heart broken for the first time at 22/23, I think it has longer lasting effects. How you deal with people and deal with trust changes completely.


Some of the greatest songs are after heartbreak- I think of these 2:

Papa Roach - Scars - YouTube 
a part of the lyrics 


> I tear my heart open, I sow myself shut
> My weakness is that I care too much
> My scars remind me that the past is real
> ....
> ...


and ...Alanis Morissette's "*You Learn*" ... her whole "Jagged Little Pill" album was ANGRY, but brilliant.... so many could relate. 

Alanis Morissette You Learn official Video - YouTube



> I recommend getting your heart trampled on to anyone
> I recommend walking around naked in your living room
> Swallow it down (what a jagged little pill)
> It feels so good (swimming in your stomach)
> ...


I've never had Heartbreak other than puppy love . I'd probably re-act like Alanis Morriset in some of her songs... Pissed off, likely a sarcastic B, acting out somehow. I can't remember that one song she had but it was ....INTENSE. This one.... Alanis Morissette - You Oughta Know (Video) - YouTube


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

Fifty Five


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

I think you had to work at that.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*



SimplyAmorous said:


> Some of the greatest songs are after heartbreak- I think of these 2:
> 
> Papa Roach - Scars - YouTube
> a part of the lyrics
> ...


yeah, well, now she wonders why I am not as emotional and mushy as I used to be. Now, i'm very matter-of-factly and direct in my tone. She can't stand it. But that's what happens when you take a good heart for granted, it hardens, doesn't die, just hardens.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

WOW my score is a 91   :

According to your score, you are romance typified! Rose petals, poignant poetry, tall glasses of wine, touching moments, and sweet words are all loving gestures that you love to receive as well as offer. Romance is very important to you, and quite likely an aspect that you consider fundamental in relationships. Keep in mind however, that problems may arise if you are with someone who really isn't the romantic type. If you look forward to Valentine's Day to express your love and your partner doesn't even acknowledge it as a special day, you might end up feeling neglected or your efforts unappreciated. Nevertheless, even if your partner isn't as romantically inclined as you are, try to be appreciative of his/her efforts when she/he does try to woo you. Some people aren't comfortable displaying their affection in screamingly obvious ways, but this doesn't mean that they don't care ? they simply prefer to be more subtle.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*



mikeydread1982 said:


> I think you had to work at that.



I didn't mind watching The Notebook in the movie theater. But I was almost thrown out of Terms of Endearment for laughing too hard. I mean come on, just drag out another mangled puppy already. 

Steel Magnolias I thought was just overdone. Fried Green Tomatoes....I kept waiting for the lesbian part. And Secrets of the Ya Ya Sisterhood....aka the lighter side of drug addled alcoholic bipolar child abuse? Yeah I just wanted that to end in a stabbing.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*



Runs like Dog said:


> I didn't mind watching The Notebook in the movie theater. But I was almost thrown out of Terms of Endearment for laughing too hard. I mean come on, just drag out another mangled puppy already.
> 
> Steel Magnolias I thought was just overdone. Fried Green Tomatoes....I kept waiting for the lesbian part. And Secrets of the Ya Ya Sisterhood....aka the lighter side of drug addled alcoholic bipolar child abuse? Yeah I just wanted that to end in a stabbing.


Dude, if I were a chick I would date you. but we'd probably unromanticize the hell outta each other. Would be a ton of laughs though.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

I scored a 70. --Higher than I thought it would be.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*



Runs like Dog said:


> I didn't mind watching The Notebook in the movie theater. But I was almost thrown out of *Terms of Endearment *for laughing too hard. I mean come on, just drag out another mangled puppy already.
> 
> *Steel Magnolias *I thought was just overdone. *Fried Green Tomatoes.*...I kept waiting for the lesbian part. And *Secrets of the Ya Ya Sisterhood*....aka the lighter side of drug addled alcoholic bipolar child abuse? Yeah I just wanted that to end in a stabbing.


Funny all the movies you mention in your post - except for the Notebook (Ryan Gosling is a GOD! ) .. I was terribly bored with (I think I missed the Sisters one?) I wouldn't even call those romances - I vaguely remember them at all.... but I know I seen them. All I recall from *Fried Green Tomatoes *is ...that train scene .. and thinking "get my little boy out of here" --that might be tramatizing to his psyche!


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*



Runs like Dog said:


> I didn't mind watching The Notebook in the movie theater. But I was almost thrown out of Terms of Endearment for laughing too hard. I mean come on, just drag out another mangled puppy already.
> 
> Steel Magnolias I thought was just overdone. Fried Green Tomatoes....I kept waiting for the lesbian part. And Secrets of the Ya Ya Sisterhood....aka the lighter side of drug addled alcoholic bipolar child abuse? Yeah I just wanted that to end in a stabbing.


Dog...if you think any of the above second paragraph are romances you lied to get your score of 55...


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

Got a 90. Weird thing about me is that I love romance in my relationship but could care less about romantic movies for the most part. I'd rather watch action, sci fi or horror instead. So I guess I'm a contradiction...lol.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*



Mrs. T said:


> Dog...if you think any of the above second paragraph are romances you lied to get your score of 55...


RomCom/Chick Movie, same thing. You prefer "Moonstruck"?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

Then again I think 'Prizzi's Honor' is a RomCom so go figure.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*



Runs like Dog said:


> RomCom/Chick Movie, same thing. You prefer "Moonstruck"?


I have to admit I've never watched Moonstruck, Cher movies have no appeal for me. It may be a great movie, I don't know. I'm not a big fan of the typical chick flick. I seem to like romance mixed with a bit of tragedy, for example Tristan & Isolde, Titanic, Armeggeddon, Pearl Harbor or A Walk to Remember. These movies evoke real emotion from me when I'm watching them, romance comedies are cute/funny but after a week I've already forgotten what the movie was about.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*



Mrs. T said:


> I seem to like romance mixed with a bit of tragedy, for example Tristan & Isolde, Titanic, Armeggeddon, Pearl Harbor or A Walk to Remember.


Well, "Chick Flicks" don't have to end on an upbeat note. _What Lies Beneath_ is a good example of one that didn't. 

"Chick flicks" are movies crafted to evoke this response in the average woman:



Mrs. T said:


> .....These movies evoke real emotion from me





The distaff counterpart to the "Chick Flick" is the "Guy-Cry Film" (Or "Prick Flick" according to Gloria Steinem) Examples of that genre would include _Backdraft, Braveheart, Band Of Brothers, Field of Dreams, Frequency, The Shawshank Redemption,_ and _Saving Private Ryan_.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

I'm an 83. I don't like romantic movies much. I only watch them because Mrs. SandC likes them. The more emotional she gets the more she wants to have sex so....


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*



sandc said:


> I'm an 83. I don't like romantic movies much. I only watch them because Mrs. SandC likes them. The more emotional she gets the more she wants to have sex so....


83 is pretty good :smthumbup: My husband learned a long time ago.... that watching those Romantic movies curled up with me has many pleasurable benefits ! 

Though he swears he really enjoys them too & this appears to be wholly true, he rarely falls asleep, we go on about some of the scenes during the commercials. I've always been So very thankful he feels this way.....It's just another delight to being married. I really wouldn't want to watch them alone, love having him hold me while we watch together. 

The times I have caught one alone, if it was REALLY good, I'd want to share it with him... He was always up for it.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*



SimplyAmorous said:


> 83 is pretty good :smthumbup: My husband learned a long time ago.... that watching those Romantic movies curled up with me has many pleasurable benefits !
> 
> Though he swears he really enjoys them too & this appears to be wholly true, he rarely falls asleep, we go on about some of the scenes during the commercials. I've always been So very thankful he feels this way.....It's just another delight to being married. I really wouldn't want to watch them alone, love having him hold me while we watch together.
> 
> The times I have caught one alone, if it was REALLY good, I'd want to share it with him... He was always up for it.


Mr. SA and I are two very lucky men... methinks.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

Ok...I took the test, and no surprise...I SCORED A 95!!! I will have my wife take it when I get a chance. 

I love chick flicks. I do the Netflix choosing along with input from my wife, but here are some that we have seen:

While You Were Sleeping
The Duchess 
Elizabeth: The Golden Age 
Nights in Rodanthe
August Rush 
He's Just Not That Into You
The Proposal 
Becoming Jane 
Julie & Julia
She's Out of My League
The Young Victoria
The Other Boleyn Girl 
The Vow (waiting at home for us to see)

I love cuddling on the couch naked and watching these. We always have our own love scene at the end!!!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*



romantic_guy said:


> Ok...I took the test, and no surprise...


Well what was the score Romantic Guy... 99 ? 

You are more a "gift" man (your 3rd love language after Touch & Time as I recall ).... so I know your score is UP THERE ranking high.....as a # of questions related to this .... that was the only thing that kept ours a little lower...in the 80's.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: The Hopeless Romantic Male...do you enjoy sappy movies with your wife or GAG & ru*

Sorry SA, I accidentally posted before I was through and had to go back and edit. By now you probably have seen my full answer.


----------

